# San Cristobal de la Habana El Fuerza Cigar Review - Unlike the Muralla or the O'Reilly



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*San Cristobal de la Habana El Fuerza Cigar Review - Unlike the Muralla or the O'Reilly*

Unremarkable. It looks nice with a slight box press and a
nice colorado claro wrapper with no visible veins. 
Construction is soli...

Read the full review here: San Cristobal de la Habana El Fuerza Cigar Review - Unlike the Muralla or the O'Reilly


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

d


joncaputo said:


> Unremarkable. It looks nice with a slight box press and a
> nice colorado claro wrapper with no visible veins.
> Construction is soli...
> 
> Read the full review here: San Cristobal de la Habana El Fuerza Cigar Review - Unlike the Muralla or the O'Reilly


When reviewing CCs like this or the PSD4 on your last review, would it be possible to include the box date? Inquiring minds want to know. 
Thanks.


----------

